# The DIYnicotine strength test kit for testing nicotine base



## kimbo (2/1/15)

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...ting-nicotine-base-liquids-no-flavorings.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (2/1/15)

Thats pretty interisting, will be nice to know your DIY mix is what you calculated it to be.


----------



## Derick (2/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Thats pretty interisting, will be nice to know your DIY mix is what you calculated it to be.


Yeah, I used one of these when I first started mixing, just to make sure my math is correct, also after our DIY stuff came back from the lab the first time we double checked

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (2/1/15)

Very nice, but way too scientific for me (in this instance )...I use the "vape until I feel silver" method for DIY testing

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (2/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Very nice, but way too scientific for me (in this instance )...I use the "vape until I feel silver" method for DIY testing



The tried and tested method to ensure optimum nicotine strength

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

